# Took my boy Megs in to get his teeth done, he is now gone.



## SpencerK (Apr 15, 2012)

Words cannot describe the horror I'm feeling. Megs had not been eating much these past 2/3 weeks, I knew something was up - so sent him in another scan, full blood test and to get his teeth done. Well, when he was under, and they was doing his teeth, they said he was having difficulties and that he turned blue. Because of this they sent him for an XRay, they then a tumor the size of a marble in his lungs.

She said, he is very weak and that the right thing to do is put him to sleep. Yesterday he was eating, and being his normal grumpy self.

I new something serious was going on, this is the same thing that happen to Barns, I put barns in for his teeth and he stopped eating, they run a scan and found his was riddled - only this time I didn't put Megs through 2 weeks of hell.

17 years Megs had been beside me, only spent 5 days apart from him. I have not even got over Barns yet. I swore this would never happen again. Hes been for about 3/4 scans, blood test this year alone. We got his blood results his liver was better, his kidneys were ok.. Just because he was getting his teeth cleaned and he reacted badly while under, thats when they said we should scan him. WTF, why didn't anyone tell me the scan they do does not check his chest. 

Part of me has died today. Barns and Megs, who spent 17 years with me have both passed. I loved them like the sons I have not got. 

It just does not seem real, we are living in a dream world, its that awful. He was cuddeling up to me yesterday.

I will posts pictures of Megs, but please have a thought for him. He was a bit moody git sometimes, but he was loving.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Very sad 

So sorry for your loss.

Take comfort in his peaceful ending, but it’s always hard.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

So sorry, what an awful shock that must have been.


----------



## SpencerK (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for the replies - the shock of losing Megs, even though he was old, its truly an awful awful thing. I keep expecting him to come up the stairs, I cannot even go out the back. To lose both my boys is disgusting, its like an end of an era. Megs was such a big presence in the house.. I have had an awful life, really - the only good time in my life was with Megs and Barns, now they have both gone.

Having them both for 16 years, spending near on every day with them is making it worse. I can always get more cats, but I can never get that love and devotion back again, in this sometimes dark world, they were the only shining light. I've lost both my soul mates. Heartbroken.

A pic of Megs from last week,


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry about your lovely boy. Treasure the devotion you shared


----------



## SpencerK (Apr 15, 2012)

Charity said:


> I'm so sorry about your lovely boy. Treasure the devotion you shared


Thanks Charity - to be honest, its hit me very hard. Barns, who past a year ago, was getting his teeth done when they did a scan and found him riddled with tumours. Up to two weeks before, he was fine - although losing weight - he seemed fine. Meags went in to get his teeth done, he did have a scan - this was ok, but an Xray showed the tumour. The image shows him a week before the vets visit, he looked fine. 17 years, hardly left my side, all gone within the space of a few hours. He died before she even put a 3rd of the injection in; vets said he must have been very weak. I know he had to go sooner or later, but damn - words cannot describe the pain we are going through. We do not have kids, I do not have many friends, so he was my life.

But, the vets did say that if they had not found this tumour by accident, then he would have really suffered in the next week or so.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I've had a cat who had cancer which, even though he was seeing the vets and undergoing tests for eight monhs, it wasn't discovered until he was very poorly and his end was something I try not to think about so, believe me, hard as it is, to let them go before they are really suffering is a blessing. The pain will pass I promise you. You have a different relationship with each cat you have and each is precious. I lost all three of my previous cats in 2013, one was my soulmate, and they will always be in my heart but I now have two who I adore. You will find room in your heart to love another little soul sometime in the future.


----------



## SpencerK (Apr 15, 2012)

Charity said:


> I've had a cat who had cancer which, even though he was seeing the vets and undergoing tests for eight monhs, it wasn't discovered until he was very poorly and his end was something I try not to think about so, believe me, hard as it is, to let them go before they are really suffering is a blessing. The pain will pass I promise you. You have a different relationship with each cat you have and each is precious. I lost all three of my previous cats in 2013, one was my soulmate, and they will always be in my heart but I now have two who I adore. You will find room in your heart to love another little soul sometime in the future.


Meags, in the last 3/4 days before he went did seem like he was going down hill fast I suppose. Soon as his purr changed, I knew something was not right. It was not just his teeth. The exact same feeling I got with Barns. So yes, at least I didn't put him through two weeks of absolute hell like I did with Barns. But, it just the loss - i know it will get better, but the feeling of never seeing him again - which I 'm sure you have felt with your lovely kitties, its just awful. Never having him here to cuddle or speak to; that is something that will never be replaced I'm afraid.


----------



## joanne sykes (Jul 14, 2018)

SpencerK said:


> Words cannot describe the horror I'm feeling. Megs had not been eating much these past 2/3 weeks, I knew something was up - so sent him in another scan, full blood test and to get his teeth done. Well, when he was under, and they was doing his teeth, they said he was having difficulties and that he turned blue. Because of this they sent him for an XRay, they then a tumor the size of a marble in his lungs.
> 
> She said, he is very weak and that the right thing to do is put him to sleep. Yesterday he was eating, and being his normal grumpy self.
> 
> ...


im so so sorry for your loss its heartbreaking x


----------



## SpencerK (Apr 15, 2012)

joanne sykes said:


> im so so sorry for your loss its heartbreaking x


Thanks Joanne, yes its awful. I have such a stressful time at work, I have had to put my mourning on hold, and totally block out everything to do with Meags. God I miss him, I miss him so so so much.


----------



## tanita (Sep 3, 2018)

sorry to ask u, r they cleaning his teeth at 17? this is not on, every procedure is very bad for a cat of this age. I have same age girl here. I won't let it. Its too risky for her in this age. The vets that suggest invasive procedures in this cats age should be prosecuted!


----------

